# Label casting



## Cbrewer1980 (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyone in the san antonio area that can do label casting?  I have someone I normally use but I'm on a bit of a time crunch on this one.  I have a rattlesnake skin currently tanning that I want to have cast into bolt action blanks.  I will supply the skin (obviously).  I'll supply the tubes and the resin also. Normally I would tackle this myself but due to an unfortunate kaboom, my pressure pot is down and out.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Apr 5, 2021)

Dang Chris, sorry to hear about your "Kaboom".  I dont know anyone in SA that does label casting but I know Don Ward is outta Whichita Falls.  Its_Virgil is Don Ward - maybe worth a shot - Welcome to the IAP BTW


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 6, 2021)

There is a penturning club in SA. There may be a member who can cast it for you.

Monty, the group buy coordinator here in IAP lives in Pearland.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Apr 6, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> There is a penturning club in SA. There may be a member who can cast it for you.
> 
> Monty, the group buy coordinator here in IAP lives in Pearland.


Don, other than Eugene, I dont know anyone in SA that casts their own blanks


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 7, 2021)

Cbrewer1980 said:


> Anyone in the san antonio area that can do label casting?  I have someone I normally use but I'm on a bit of a time crunch on this one.  I have a rattlesnake skin currently tanning that I want to have cast into bolt action blanks.  I will supply the skin (obviously).  I'll supply the tubes and the resin also. Normally I would tackle this myself but due to an unfortunate kaboom, my pressure pot is down and out.


Dennis Ewing


----------

